# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  salam fak chafrat alcatel ot 355

## MARYOMAA

salam 
almarjo lmosa3ada fi fak chafrat ot  355 
355X-2ARGFR1
353923040706430
O CHOKRAN MOSABA9AN

----------


## gsm_mogador

> salam 
> almarjo lmosa3ada fi fak chafrat ot  355 
> 355X-2ARGFR1
> 353923040706430
> O CHOKRAN MOSABA9AN

 nck 
0035245498
gsm_mogador
br
noureddine

----------


## iche

Salam o alikom momkin fak code  
ot-223 
223x-2cyges1 
860348011112457 
wa chokran 
wa chokran

----------


## yassin55

> salam o alikom momkin fak code   
> wa chokran

 وعليكم السلام 
ممكن فك الكود اخى لكن يتوجب عليك فتح موضوع جديد واكتب طلبك ليتم الرد عليه
شكرا الى التعاون

----------

